# Hey Tommy....



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

damn nice meeting you and the misses Friday night on the beach. Sorry I missed you Saturday cause I really wanted to look at what you had. Keep me in mind on the 10's. From what I heard this may be exactly what I'm looking for.....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It was great to meet you too Mike. More info to come very soon.... 

Tommy


----------

